# Rubik's Revolution



## Me (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.rubiksrevolution.com/
Looks like some sort of Cube Resembling the Rubik's Cube but electronic and doesn't look like it has any moving parts. What is this thing and will it fly off shelves as well as Rubik's Cubes did?

I don't think it will, just seems that Rubik's is just trying to come out with another product thats different. Can't really tell what the thing is anyway.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## pjk (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks interesting. I hightly doubt it will fly off quicker than the cube, but it may be a hit if a bunch of people start using it when it comes out.


----------



## tenderchkn (Feb 10, 2007)

Eh. A cube is a cube. This thing looks stupid.

Part of the value of the cube, besides its pop-culture status, is the visual and mechanical simplicity and the actual complexity that drives people to spend hours on it. For the rest of it, it's a form of competition. Take that away, it's just another piece of electronic junk. But whatever, I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Joël (Feb 10, 2007)

I am interested, but the whole 'Revolution'-thing sounds really ambitious.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 11, 2007)

What the heck is it?


----------



## jwoelmer2 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not planning on buying one, but I think a real bonus about it is that other people will go out and buy normal cubes, hopefully wanting to learn more on how to solve them.


----------



## gn17 (Feb 11, 2007)

http://pcnews.tv/139/a-new-spin-on-the-iconic-rubiks-cube/

From the looks of it, you can't even turn it. I'm not sure what kind of audiences this will attract if you lose the flair of the original cube. It looks like it can be a not-to-far-off spinoff of Simon Says.

That's just my uneducated guess. I really have no idea what the heck it does.


----------



## Cubinator (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow.

I'm not joking when i say this has to be the stupidest toy I've seen, ever. There's a video of it here. 

From the video, it works like this: there's a 3x3 cube without the center pieces. Instead, there are indentations and buttons inside them. All you do is push the buttoms. Yup. That's all. No turning. Nothing more interesting than pushing buttons.


----------



## annon (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jwoelmer2_@Feb 11 2007, 11:16 PM
> * I'm not planning on buying one, but I think a real bonus about it is that other people will go out and buy normal cubes, hopefully wanting to learn more on how to solve them. *


 Doubtful. Nothing in the past has made normal people want to learn how to solve the normal Rubik's cube. I don't think "Simon" in a cube shape is going to be any different.


----------



## David (Apr 2, 2007)

Rubik's Revolutions will be at the Florida Open. The Revolutions will be the prizes for the winners of each event! If you would like to preregister email me at [email protected]. I am working on a discount for hotels. Hope to see you.

David


----------



## dChan (Apr 2, 2007)

I would have preferred a electronic cube that turns but has different modes. Like if you are going to solve it there would be lights on each cubie that show you their color. Then it coutns for 15 seconds for you to memorize then the lights turn off and then it says "GO!" and the lights come back on and you start solving. And this would work for blindfolded solving without actually closing your eyes, just the lights turn off. It could also be set up for team solving and all that.

The Revolution probably won't interest real cubers but maybe it would do well with little kids. Right now it seems like there is no point to it. Also the fact that it is big and bulky doesn't help it either. I like my 3x3x3 because I can stick it in my jacket pocket and walk around. With the Revolution this is not possible.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

Interesting ideas. You might just have to copyright or they will be "stolen" for the Rubiks Revolution II.


----------



## dChan (Apr 2, 2007)

Ha, well I love toys, that's how I come up with my ideas. 

Maybe I'll send an email to Mr. Rubik- or maybe I should just become a toy designer myself!

The guy from the company that produced this however, has no idea how to solve a cube, Andy Camann had to show him- which I thing is kind of stupid. Maybe that's why the ymade such a horrible concept. Any person who's interested in speedcubing would probably have though of what I suggested. I'm sure you guys could have thought of this.


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 2 2007, 05:22 PM
> * Like if you are going to solve it there would be lights on each cubie that show you their color. Then it coutns for 15 seconds for you to memorize then the lights turn off and then it says "GO!" and the lights come back on and you start solving. And this would work for blindfolded solving without actually closing your eyes, just the lights turn off. It could also be set up for team solving and all that. *


 I thought of a electronic cube that you didn`t have to scramble anymore. When it`s solved you can just push a button and the cube goes scrambled by changing the colors of the lights.


----------



## dChan (Apr 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deKeijzer+Apr 5 2007, 08:14 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (deKeijzer @ Apr 5 2007, 08:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dChan_@Apr 2 2007, 05:22 PM
> * Like if you are going to solve it there would be lights on each cubie that show you their color. Then it coutns for 15 seconds for you to memorize then the lights turn off and then it says "GO!" and the lights come back on and you start solving. And this would work for blindfolded solving without actually closing your eyes, just the lights turn off. It could also be set up for team solving and all that. *


I thought of a electronic cube that you didn`t have to scramble anymore. When it`s solved you can just push a button and the cube goes scrambled by changing the colors of the lights. [/b][/quote]
Oh, that's what I meant when I said the lights show you their color. Sorry, I didn't know how to explain it well. 

But I can't believe they really ae going to sell this thing.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks quite pathetic to be honest. maybe so fat people dont ahve to move their fingers


----------



## Me (Apr 9, 2007)

Found a bit about it, seems like Andy Cayman went to the Toy Fair 2007 in NYC, and from the pictures he has (http://s92824201.onlinehome.us/toyfair2007.htm). apparently Toby and Tyson Mao also went so if you really want to maybe you could pry the information from them what this contraption really does. 

Anyway, one of the captions says thats its as big as a 5x5 (I'm assuming Rubik's Brand) and in one of the pictures you can see one of the buttons/lights so it gives a little better idea of what it looks like in full.


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

As big as a 5x5 Rubiks? 5x5 Eastsheen's are slightly larger than a 3x3 Rubiks. If they are a big as a 5x5 Rubiks, that would actually be pretty neat.


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 10, 2007)

Maybe it has more modes then we have seen so far.. maybe it is a instant turn cube, where you touch a cubie a certain way and it is instantly 'turned' by changing the lights..


----------



## David (Apr 12, 2007)

I will be putting videos up Friday Saturday and Sunday of the Revolution

Florida Open lol

David


----------

